# Africa Pictures



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

Thought I'd show ya'll some photos I took in Africa 2 summers ago.  Took an ecology/game management class there and stayed in the bush for a month.  They called it a class, but it was much more like a vacation to me!!

Anyway, here are some pics...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

Another


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

another


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

more


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

clouds


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 14, 2006)

great pics Ryan!


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

butterfly


----------



## Darcy (Feb 14, 2006)

great photos! i bet that was an amazing trip... though not one i think i would take myself.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

chameleon


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

cheetah walking away


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

next


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> great pics Ryan!


oh, I'm not anywhere close to done...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

awww


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

so cute


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

one of my favorites...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

responsible for the most deaths in Africa...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

another


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

here's why...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

next...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

hornbill mating ritual..


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

A pack of wild dogs were after this young kudu bull for several hours.  This is when he made his displeasure of their presence known...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

From the top of the gorge up the river from one of our camps...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

The one with no courage...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

close!!!


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

a small spring...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

next...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome sunsets!!!


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

An old snag in the middle of a termite mound...


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

Froggy


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

Warthog in camp


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

The best zebra picture I got.  Very elusive animals...not the barnyard donkey that so many think!


----------



## Hoss (Feb 14, 2006)

*Great Pictures*

Thanks for sharing these.  Ya got some good photos.  Hope ya had plenty of zoom on some of them.

Hoss


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 14, 2006)

Sweet pics man! I have some similar ones. Spent a month in Africa last summer. What part were you in? I stayed in South Africa and Swaziland. Great pics again.


----------



## cowboyron (Feb 14, 2006)

Awesome pics thanks for sharing. A buddy of mine just got back from a missionary trip from over there.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 14, 2006)

Win270Brown said:
			
		

> Sweet pics man! I have some similar ones. Spent a month in Africa last summer. What part were you in? I stayed in South Africa and Swaziland. Great pics again.




I was in the north of RSA...closest big town was Hoedspruit.  Then we spent a week in kruger.


----------



## bigswamp (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice pics.  Another place I would like to visit someday.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 15, 2006)

came back to this thread Ryan, congrats again on some GREAT photos and memories


----------



## fulldraw74 (Feb 15, 2006)

nice pics.....


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool picture's.  I hope someday I will get to Africa myself.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow is all I can say .... 

very cool pix , not a bad class / vacation to take....

bet it was a blast ....


----------



## papagil (Feb 15, 2006)

Great Pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Unbelievable pictures!!  That's somewhere I've ALWAYS wanted to go, especially on a safari. The closest I've been though, is the Kilimanjaro Safari at Animal Kingdom at Disney World. Pretty good, but nothing like the real thing, I'm sure. I know that's an experience you'll never forget.


----------



## ilikembig (Feb 15, 2006)

A girlfriend of mines dad has gone to hunt in Africa more times than I can remember, you know how most US hunters have a room to themselves with deer, turkey and fish. He has one whole room with all kinds of animals jumping out at you from above, lions on the floor, zebra rugs, one whole wall of mounts. It is unreal. I bet that was one heck of a trip. I would so love to do that one day.


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 15, 2006)

ryanwhit said:
			
		

> I was in the north of RSA...closest big town was Hoedspruit.  Then we spent a week in kruger.


Very cool.  We didn't get to go to Kruger, but while in Swaziland we stayed at a lodge right on the border of SA and me and a buddy of mine crossed the border in the mountains, we believe it was part of Kruger. That was an awesome place.
Here is a pic from there:


----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2006)

Great pics.  Thank you a great deal for sharing those.  That is a magical place alright.

Again, thanks.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Some more*

Here's some more.

Young impala ram


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

impala ewe


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

baboon


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

dung beetle


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

button quail eggs


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

elephant


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

a little mock charge


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

leopard


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

Those cold yellow-grey eyes can stare a hole right through your soul...it is unreal!!


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

we stalked up on 4 young male lions one evening...here's 2 of them.  Going in on lions on foot is pretty intense!


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sunrise


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

over the horizon now


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

And a little higher.  This is it for now, let me know if you want to see some more.  I think I took 545 pictures...


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Feb 15, 2006)

Ryan - keep the pictures coming.  These are amazing.  Great job.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

Great pics Ryan! Got any of the animals you took over there?


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Great pics Ryan! Got any of the animals you took over there?



Was wondering when you'd see this.  And yes I do!!

Impala


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

I like this one better


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

kudu


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

another angle


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

I really like this one


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

last one

Blesbok


----------



## Jorge (Feb 15, 2006)

Great animals Ryan!! I have got to get an impala when I go back. That was one animals I really wanted, but they were not available in the concession I was hunting (although I did see a beautiful black faced impala when I was there).

That is an awesome kudu also. I love the big ivory tips.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Great animals Ryan!! I have got to get an impala when I go back. That was one animals I really wanted, but they were not available in the concession I was hunting (although I did see a beautiful black faced impala when I was there).
> 
> That is an awesome kudu also. I love the big ivory tips.




Thanks bud.  He doesn't have the classic wide horns like yours, but he's kinda unique in his own way.  I love the ivory tips too


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 17, 2006)

Great pics man!! I would LOVE to be able to do that someday. Where were you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2006)

Great shots. Thanks for postin` em.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 19, 2006)

Win270Brown said:
			
		

> Great pics man!! I would LOVE to be able to do that someday. Where were you?




The consession I hunted was about 2 hrs north (or some variation thereof) of Jo-burg.  I played hookie from the class for a few days on the front end and hunted with a buddy.  Then I took a flight from Jo-burg to Hoedspruit and met up with the class in the bush.


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 20, 2006)

Dang, I was right in Jo-burg last summer. Awesome land around there. I would love to live there someday.


----------

